# salt in my tank



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey everyone, Thank you in advance for helping me out!

I have just began setting up my new tank and first I added non live sand than I added fresh water, than I added my 2 power heads to get the water moving, than I got my water temperature to 78 degrees and stable, than I added 60 Gal worth of Salt. Now I still have salt on the bottom of my tank, on top of the sand, and I can still see the currents which looks slimy which I beleive is from the salt. How can I get the salt to evenly distrute, or should the salt just sit on the bottom?

Please let me know!

Thank You


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you cant mix salt once sand (or anything else, rock, livestock.. ) is in the tank. 

what kind of water did you use, what salt and sand?


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

I have nothing in my tank, I have non live sand. I used fresh water cause its a brand new tank! I was advised it was ok by 2 different people at my local fish stores!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i understand you have non live sand, what brand or type? if its something heavier you could aim the powerhead more down towards it to help without creating much of a sand storm but im wondering what sand you have.
tap water is going to cause alot of issues down the road, i highly suggest using RO/DI water only.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

RO is best, but to address the question, you need to use powerheads angled at the sand to mix the salt.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Agreed or you can mix it yourself... but then again you should always have at least one power head...


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey I have 2 power heads and all the salt is cleared up!

My heat is stable at 78 degrees Fahrenheit! My question is do i set up my trickle system and the pump to pump the water back in my tank first or add the live sand first?
Thank You


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

the salt was red sea salt enough for 60 gallons it said, but i have a 75 gallon tank, will my salt level be lower than enough?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you need to get a refractometer to test your salinity level and for future salt mixing do it in a seperate container with a powerhead and heater.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a hydrometer right now and it seems to not give an accurate reading is this common?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

very common, this is why i suggest a refractometer which can be found on ebay for about $20-30. more expensive then a hydrometer but if set up correctly it will give you a very accurate reading.


----------

